

The Single Most Important Reason For Facebook’s Success - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/12/the-single-most-important-reason-for-facebooks-success/

======
laumars
Am I going mad or does that article end before it gets started?

How Facebook got us to use our real names is pretty well documented, but the
result of that is -in my opinion at least- much more interesting. I'd
attribute that to the start of the downward spiral of our desensitisation to
the erosion of our privacy.

Before then, people cared much more about how supermarkets collated shopper
habits based on club cards used. Or CCTV cameras. Now few people even seem to
care that their e-mails are being scanned for targeted adverts.

Maybe I'm being too harsh? Or does anyone else agree?

~~~
npguy
"I'd attribute that to the start of the downward spiral of our desensitisation
to the erosion of our privacy." great way to describe what happened.

